# [stolen] - 07 Look 595 - Victoria - Australia



## LOOKFTW (Jun 12, 2008)

For all those LOOK lovers out there, my beloved 595 has been stolen.

On Sunday the 8th of February, 2009, between the hours of 5pm and 7pm the drivers side window of a 2003 Renault Scenic was smashed in and a Black and Red LOOK 595 was stolen in Munro St, South Melbourne, Australia.

The bike consisted of:

Frame: 2007 LOOK 595 Origin
Running gear: Full Campagnolo Record
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing Zeros
Seat: Specialized Toupe
Handlebars: Deda Alanera integrated bars

On offer is a cash reward for anyone who is able to offer information leading to the successful retrieval of this bike.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that! I highly doubt it shows in up here in Sweden or in Florida (live in both places), but if it does I'll let you know...

Seriously, post this information on as many domestic sites you can find. Hopefully the thieves will try to sell it locally and someone can alert you.

Best of luck and we feel you pain!


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

that totally sucks!!!! did you have insurance for it?


----------

